
Ray Tracing: The Rest of Your Life (Minibook #3, Free on Amazon til Apr. 5) - dahart
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DN58P8C/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B01DN58P8C&linkCode=as2&tag=inonwe09-20&linkId=J7FPGV2LHMR2GJYG
======
dahart
Links to additional material on the blog post about the book here:
[http://in1weekend.blogspot.com/2016/01/ray-tracing-second-
we...](http://in1weekend.blogspot.com/2016/01/ray-tracing-second-weekend.html)

This is a follow up to Ray Tracing in One Weekend
([http://in1weekend.blogspot.com/2016/01/ray-tracing-in-one-
we...](http://in1weekend.blogspot.com/2016/01/ray-tracing-in-one-
weekend.html)) and Ray Tracing: the Next Week
([http://in1weekend.blogspot.com/2016/01/ray-tracing-second-
we...](http://in1weekend.blogspot.com/2016/01/ray-tracing-second-
weekend.html)).

------
abiox
Awesome. I very recently grabbed the first two entries, though I haven't
worked through them yet. I wondered at the interesting title and date, but it
seems legit. :D

~~~
petershirley
Yeah free weird sounding book on April 1. It's surprising anybody clicks
through!

